# Tree Rats



## athabaskar (Jan 9, 2008)

I've grown tomatoes in my garden for nearly 20 years, some good, some not. About 6 or 7 years ago the squirrels discovered this easy source of water and nutrition. I lost a few here and there, but I'm not selfish. I tolerated it for a time. Then I tried to stop them. A little cayenne ought to do it, right? Sure, until it rains. As time passed I have tried everything you good folks can suggest; moth balls, commercial repellants, BB gun, pellet gun, shotgun, live traps, kill traps, golden retreiver, fox pee, even my pee. Nothing works. The lust for my 'maters is literally in these squirrel's DNA.

My last resort is this, the electric fence. There is a model available specifically for the wiley Tree Rat on the web, but it looks like it will set me back about $350 to protect my entire garden. Does anyone have any advice regarding electric fences to control these beasts? They have caused me well over the $350 in damage over the years, but I don't want to lay out the cash to only find that this, like every other method, is not a solution.

HELP!


----------



## ibsmoking (Jan 9, 2008)

How large of an area are you trying to inclose?


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2008)

Two cats and one dog.
Back up my .22 with 4X scope.

No squirrels.


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got about 1000 square feet in two different areas to fence, IB. There's an asparagus patch in between, but there's no reason to fence that. By the way, it's the 4th year for the asparagus - The Year of The Spear!

Flash, I've got animals and guns too. Pretty good with both, but the Rats just keep on coming. I'm in Irving Texas. We have no shortage of huge old live oaks, pecans, and consequently squirrels. Kill one and another moves right in.


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2008)

When it was just the dog along with myself and the .22, I took out 12 in 3 days. They seem to come and go. As you took them out, maybe quite awhile, then more would show. After the cats showed up, they have vacated my land it seems. We have alot of oaks and acorns are thick this season. I've heard a few, but my main problem is the bird feeders, thats were my wife give me free rain to rid ourselves of the rats, but the cats seem to get them first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Gotta say they have never bothered my tomatoes  ??


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've read that if you can use the urine of the animal that preys upon the squirrels, they'll stay away. I know for a fact that this works on cats, my friend used the urine from a coyote and the cats left. You should be able to find that stuff on the net. Good Luck.


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you tried blood? Most animals will shy away from it. Plus it's a good fertilizer


----------



## ibsmoking (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 3 Jack Rus Ter got to be a bad as those Tree Rats but anyhow I went to the Feed Store bought a electric fence for my back yard and spent less than a $ 100.  Look for a low watt fence.  I also looked on line it would have cost several hundered dollars to do the same thing.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 9, 2008)

Down here a lot of people put up a chicken wire fence around the garden and then drape a fine mesh cloth over it supported by poles in the center where you can walk around under it.


----------



## oleolson (Jan 10, 2008)

Figured there would be a recipe for smoked limb rat.  lol


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 10, 2008)

My only advice is : after you install the electric fence.... no longer attempt to self urinate!!  ZAPOOOWWW!! that would hurt!


----------



## burninfilm (Jan 11, 2008)

Shoot or trap them..Then cook and eat them..Granted, you will never get rid of all of them, but it makes their periodic raids on whatever they are after that day something to look forward to..Bob <><


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 7, 2009)

Take away thier party supplies and keep the beer inside under lock and key...







That should stop the little buggers...




That is unless Arnold is thier leader, then it's anyone game...


----------



## garyt (Oct 7, 2009)

D-con and they go else where to die.


----------

